# clé USB pleine et aucun fichier n'apparaît



## sypco (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Alors voilà mon problème j'ai une clée USB qui fait office de lecteur MP3 et surtout de dictaphone.. je l'utilise principalement pour ça.. je l'ai utilisé ce matin pour enregistrer qqch. puis 1h. après je l'ai à nouveau pris pour réécouter qqch, c'est là qu'il m'indique sur son petit écran : "aucun fichier"!!... sentant déjà le truc arriver, je décide de faire un essai en enregistrant ma voix : là il m'indique "mémoire pleine".. !!!!???
je le branche sur mon mac : pas de problème il le détermine ms juste ça.. rien d'autre ne s'afiche !! et ça indique la même chose que ce que la clé m'avait indiqué avt : aucun fichier ni répertoire ne s'affichent et  "0 Ko disponible" !!
j'ai lu pas mal de chose ds différents forums, certains disent qu'il faut formater.. j'y ai bien sûr penser, tout en étant persuader que ma clé USB remarchera à nouveau, mais si je formate, je perd tout et là il est hors de question car ces données-là st trop importantes ! et puis d'autre disent qu'il faut faire la manip' avec un PC et cocher la case "afficher fichiers cachées" et décocher aussi d'autres cases : j'ai aussi un PC , mais ça ne marche pas.. toujours rien ..

Déjà y-a-t-il un moyen sur Mac, comme sur PC, pour afficher des dossiers cachés?
Sinon qq. aurait-il la solution à mon problème? Y-a-t-il un moyen de "forcer" à lire des données? .. c'est comme s'il manquait un "programme" pour lire les données dessus.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2009)

Déjà, branche ta clé sur le Mac, et regarde dans la corbeille, si des fois ce qui remplit ta clé n'y serait pas.

Par ailleurs, sur Mac, comme sur tout système Unix, pour cacher un fichier, il suffit d'ajouter un "." (point) devant son nom, mais pour les afficher ensuite, il faut passer dans le terminal la commande qui va bien, ou demander à un utilitaire comme "OnyX", par exemple, de bien vouloir la passer pour toi en cochant la case adéquate.

Maintenant, c'est à mon avis peine perdue, puisque les fichiers cachés sur Mac ne le sont pas sur PC (et vice et versa). LA corbeille me parait être l'option la plus probable.

Pour finir, les clés qui font lecteur MP3 et dictaphone, leurs fabricants ont une malheureuse tendance à ne les rendre compatibles qu'avec Windows, tu devrais vérifier sur le site du constructeur de la tienne si ça n'est pas  son cas !


----------

